# Merry Christmas! Holiday Gifts are NOW OPEN!



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

Christmas is finally here and your hard earned Holiday Gifts are now open in your inventory! Here's a rundown of the amazing presents unwrapped on The Bell Tree this morning:





*Red Holiday Gift --> Jingle Christmas Doll*








*Green Holiday Gift --> Kapp'n Christmas Doll*








*Blue Holiday Gift --> Timmy Christmas Doll*








*Pink Holiday Gift --> Winter Mittens*








*Orange Holiday Gift --> Lump of Coal*





As we have warned many times throughout the event, these collectibles are no longer giftable now that they have been opened. If you have one in your inventory that was never gifted, it cannot be displayed or gifted anymore.

Also, we owe a massive thank you to Thunder for his impressive work creating the Animal Crossing dolls and lump of coal! Please show your appreciation.

And finally, Jeremy has provided us an all-time gift power points leaderboard to mark the end of this amazing season of holiday gifting:


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Blizzard*24822*Javocado*23573*Gracelia*16174*Maruchan*11735Laudine9446Nyx819177*StarryWolf*7868Haydenn7569*Sholee*74110*Hanami*69011piichinu66812King Dad59613*Megatastic*57114Misti55015John Lennon51416pandapples47617White Claw44518*Amilee*44019The Hidden Owl43820Zigzag99142521DaCoSim38122aleshapie36523*FelicityShadow*36324Jacob_lawall36125lars70835426L o t t i e34927PrayingMantis1034028mother of all llamas33829Skyfall33330gnoixaim33131P e o n y32632JeffreyAC32033Pokemanz31334skarmoury31235crystalmilktea30736Universaljellyfish30437p e p p e r30338Araie30239Cadbberry29940chocolatte29541*Tina*29442roseflower29243Chibi.Hoshi28444morgiana28245Crash27846Vizionari27247Roxi27147Zane27149Reese262503Dewdrops258

Merry Christmas everyone on the behalf of the entire staff! We hope you have a great day.
Justin


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

THANKS FOR **** (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 25, 2015)

Ahhh these are all so great!! Thank you mods for all the hard work put into this event. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 25, 2015)

thanks for this 
really wish I had a jingle doll one, oh well!


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2015)

These are incredible Thunder. 

Merry Christmas TBT!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 25, 2015)

BUT LOL THE ORANGE PRESENT


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

Woo! Two lumps of coal, one of each doll, and like 6 mittens for me! THANK YOU ALL FOR DOING THIS AGAIN! The Jingle doll is my favorite!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

:////////////////////////////////////////////
river in preperation


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

JINGLES EVERYWHERE

thanks for the presents! i got ONE lump of coal


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 25, 2015)

i can't believe the lump of coal.....l m a o
my favorite is the mitten!!! it's so cute ahhh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

I was so scared seeing a lump of coal and thinking it was a punishment for it being hidden but wow the irony 

Thanks for this wonderful event, Staff, and happy holidays to all!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2015)

They're lovely! Thanks Thunder for designing them :3

Merry Christmas to everyone as well~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2015)

I've got so many mittens... my fingers will never be cold again!


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 25, 2015)

thank you for such a fun & festive event!  MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

All of them are GORGEOUS!!! I really love the lost item mitten, and the Kapp'n doll. 

Thanks so much for organising this whole event. It's been so much fun participating.


----------



## Laudine (Dec 25, 2015)

Omg they're so amazing, love them all especially the dolls. Thank you Thunder!! all these JIngle faces floating tho xD


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 25, 2015)

happy holidays eveybody! (all the jingles ahh)
i got 5 mittens and a jingle, yay!! thank you mods <33


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

well, I got my green LOL, not what i was expecting though


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL The lump of coal.

They're all adorable! Thank you so much for this awesome event.  A huge thank you to the two people who sent me gifts, as well.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> well, I got my green LOL, not what i was expecting though



Hey at least they're green lol XD


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 25, 2015)

These are so cute, thank you Thunder!

And for the event, it was awesome,  i loved it, thank you!


----------



## cinny (Dec 25, 2015)

Kapp'n IS SO CUTE.

Merry christmas and happy holidays!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 25, 2015)

Haha coal, thank the staff for an amazing event.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 25, 2015)

Love them so much it's unreal!!!! You did a fab job  thunder! And thank you mods, loved this event!!!!!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

Tbh I have like 25 mittens because people kept gifting them to me lmao


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

shouldve gotten more Jingle instead of Kappn ;/


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

I can finally go to sleep yay


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

When will winners be announced?


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

So many Jingles. Haha. I'm just watching as the float past the banner Jingle and imagining his face melting off.


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Anybody like my new layout (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Matramix (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

Updated the first post with our top 50 gifting leaderboard for the entire event from Jeremy!


----------



## glow (Dec 25, 2015)

Wish I bought more reds tbh


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2015)

i don't even like Kapp'n but this doll of him is gr8, probably my favorite one actually. thank u Thunder ily
also enjoying these freaky jingle heads, they don't make me lag like the snow did B> and just saw I squeaked into the top 50 holla


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi I have a question, I bought a red present with my snowflakes and it said the transaction went through and it took my snowflakes, but I never received the present. Is there any particular reason why that could be?

I checked my transactions and it said it never went through but I had more than 8 snowflakes because I won one of the contests.

P.S. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

Yay, top 20!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

i got 8th :/ give me a colour change too pls


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2015)

Timmy doll is great. Glad I got him since he's one of my fav AC characters, and at first I thought it was an Ewok from Star Wars LOL which is like the only reason to ever watch the movies


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 25, 2015)

Now that we can see the contents, I'm even more bummed out that I couldn't acquire a red one in time. But on the bright side, I'm glad I got a green instead of blue and I'm happy with my orange one as well.

Thanks for running this event. It was fun, and I'm looking forward to partaking in the festivities again next year.


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

Hopeless Opus said:


> Hi I have a question, I bought a red present with my snowflakes and it said the transaction went through and it took my snowflakes, but I never received the present. Is there any particular reason why that could be?
> 
> P.S. Merry Christmas!



It looks like you have the item, but you never gifted it! The presents were gift only and had to gifted to be displayed. Sorry!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Anybody like my new layout (◡‿◡✿)



Looks great!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 25, 2015)

I love the dolls. They're so cute! (=^^=) I giggled a little when I saw the coal with the bow on it (very clever). Awesome work Thunder.

Also, snowing Jingle heads are pretty funny. Happy Holidays! =)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 25, 2015)

Justin said:


> It looks like you have the item, but you never gifted it! The presents were gift only and had to gifted to be displayed. Sorry!



Oh, well I guess that explains why everyone was trading gifts so much. Thanks anyways


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2015)

That moment when you are number 39 and you barely gave anything.... 

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

Ah I'm still so happy to have all these new collectibles! Those present hunts paid off even if I'll age prematurely now from them XD


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2015)

wow- great designs, Thunder!!  these all look awesome.  I'm especially loving the Kapp'n--  you're a lucky guy, Haydenn!!

(ooo, i hope my inactive friend doesnt get mad i gifted her a lump of coal...    )


----------



## Juudai (Dec 25, 2015)

They look absolutely fabulous! Thanks so much!
& I hope everyone has a great day ahead of them.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 25, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> BUT LOL THE ORANGE PRESENT



clearin' my name here, that totally wasn't my idea


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 25, 2015)

Spoiler: I love having messed up internet







Oh wait is that normal? Thought it was supposed to be snowflakes

EDIT: Yea it is supposed to be the faces. I thought it wasn't normal becuase I've been seeing people porfiles pics as collectible and stuff


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 25, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: I love having messed up internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I see. For me it took a while for my gamepad to recognize the images as Jingle heads. And somehow it's a little less lag than the pixel snow flurry.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 25, 2015)

The collectables are adorable, thank you!
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so happy that I was able to get at least one of every present.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2015)

haha we got stumped- nobody was close in guessing what the gifts contained!  (except i do recall mentions of lumps of coal...)

i gotta run wrap gifts IRL-- merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Um im gonna have to refrain you as those mittens are part of nintendo's property ***** (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Um im gonna have to refrain you as those mittens are part of nintendo's property ***** (◡‿◡✿)



better take jingle out of the banner


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## sock (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks to the mods for not only this event, but everything you do.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERY LOVELY SOUL HERE AT THE BELL TREE!!

I hope we all have an amazing day, food, presents and company. You all deserve it, every single one of you<3


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Should of gotten more reds but thanks!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

I JUST WOKE UP WOO


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 25, 2015)

For a second I thought the lump of coal was a heart


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 25, 2015)

The collectibles looks super cute!! Thanks mods! I wish we'd know they were dolls cause I'd get more of them, the Timmy one is especially cute ;_;

The lump of coal though... It has a cute wrapping at least....


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

YAY JUSTIN IS CYRUS IM SO HAPPY


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2015)

OMG dying over the orange one xD

These are GREAT!!! <3

Thank you and happy christmas!!! :>


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you to all the staff for this fun event and incorporating theme of gifting.  Thank you Thunder for the Christmas collectibles.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

This was seriously the best event I took part in so far, better then Halloween and fire festival! I can't wait for easter now


----------



## Jacob (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow!

Merry Christmas everyone! <3

These are fantastic, Thunder.


----------



## Peter (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all have an amazing one c:


----------



## cornimer (Dec 25, 2015)

I love the collectibles! 
This event was sooo much fun,  I loved everything about it!  Big thank you to everyone who worked to make it happen.


----------



## Araie (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow, uh.. I never really knew I gave that many presents. Anyways, thank you for an awesome Christmas event! And of course, merry Christmas!


----------



## Libra (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!

Thank you to the staff for making such a fun and wonderful event! ^_^

And thank you, Thunder, for the collectibles; they are absolutely gorgeous! <3


----------



## Roxi (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeeee I love the new collectables! Thank you Thunder! And thank you to all the staff! This was such a fun event! Really enjoyed making the little craft entries ^-^ 

Merry Christmas everyone!!! \(^-^)/


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! I had fun earning snowflakes and trading gifts. I love my new collectibles!


----------



## Murray (Dec 25, 2015)

Kappn is most beautiful well done thundy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

Murray said:


> Kappn is most beautiful well done thundy



NOO THEY ALL ARE
Kapnn and Jingle are my favourite


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the amazing event! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 25, 2015)

they're all very adorable ~
thank you for such a wonderful event! ^^


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2015)

well done thunder on your excellent collectible work.
personal fave is timmy.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 25, 2015)

Murray said:


> Kappn is most beautiful well done thundy



Kapp'n is one of my favorite characters, so I'm really happy to have him. He and Jingle are my favorites.  And I'm proud of my lump of coal. LOL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow these are awesome!  Thank you for the event, it was a lot of fun!
 The coal is definitely my favorite


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wow, uh.. I never really knew I gave that many presents. Anyways, thank you for an awesome Christmas event! And of course, merry Christmas!



Haha I am suprised to see my name too!


----------



## LilD (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice, I'm top 10 points, that makes me happy 

Merry Christmas TBT! Thanks for the great event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2015)

I love these new gifts! And my lineup is still right!


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for everything! Also, with his giant pibk giveaway, I'm not surprised in the slightest that Jav is in the top of givers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2015)

Say, why aren't these giftible? What if we need to get rid of them?


----------



## mintellect (Dec 25, 2015)

And to think the orange one was the hardest to get.

YOU TRIED SO HARD, AND GOT SO FAR,
IN THE END, IT DOESNT EVEN MATTER


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 25, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Say, why aren't these giftible? What if we need to get rid of them?



You can discard the ones you don't want as soon as they enable the feature again.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 25, 2015)

haha oh man... i love the lump of coal. thank you staff for doing this


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Dec 25, 2015)

The Jingle doll is just adorable! They all are, thank you so much for these collectibles. I'm glad I got one of each.

Merry Christmas TBT!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas TBT


----------



## maarowak (Dec 25, 2015)

they are precious, I'm so happy I got one of each!!!! they are super sweet, thanks for all the hard work, mods and admins!

and happy holidays! &#55356;&#57220;


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

wait who won the special snowflakes


----------



## HMCaprica (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone, I LOVE the lump of Coal, it is my fav! Thanks for these!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas guys, can't believe the orange present X'DD
Thanks Thunder for creating these collectibles, they're so awesome!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh my goodness! The new collectibles look ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thank you staff for a fantastic event and thank you Thunder for the new collectibles! My favorite would have to be the Jingle doll. Now I want one in real life! I love them all though (even that lump of coal. Lol that was a good one!). I had a lot of fun doing the event even with the rush of finals. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 25, 2015)

does the special snowflake come before or after the present collectibles? (i.e. did it exist before the present ones were stocked and are just gifted later or created later too)


----------



## Amilee (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!!
the collectibles are so cute <3 
thanks for doing such an awsome event!


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> does the special snowflake come before or after the present collectibles? (i.e. did it exist before the present ones were stocked and are just gifted later or created later too)



I don't understand this question.



oath2order said:


> wait who won the special snowflakes



Tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

Justin said:


> I don't understand this question.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.



who is tomorrow i want to know who this user is


----------



## roseflower (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you TBT staff for this event. Merry Christmas to everyone!

Thank you Thunder for the collectibles, love the mitten, and the snowy background is beautiful!

I`m on the Top 50 list, 42th yay c;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> who is tomorrow i want to know who this user is


Or is it Princess Bubblegum's bird, tomorrow from Adventure Time?


----------



## Glitzy (Dec 25, 2015)

Everyone did a great job giving gifts and making the list but super big round of applause for Blizzard who made the top as a generous gift giver!     Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## Splendor (Dec 25, 2015)

Am I a good child, I didn't get any coal <3 
Thanks, TBT! I can't believe the effort put into this event. 
Merry Christmas <3


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

I wanna put Kappn in the middle but none of my dates work :/ i wish they were tradeable.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 25, 2015)

Aw, the presents are so cute!The coal is pretty funny. I think my favorite is the mitten.


----------



## Meliara (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank y'all SOOOOO much for this!  I've loved celebrating Christmas with TBT.

Thunder, thank you for making such CUTE collectibles. Even creeper Kapp'n is adorable.  Super curious what you had wanted to make instead of the lump of coal though.  I admit I refreshed multiple times thinking it was just a joke.


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 25, 2015)

I second this ^^

Why on earth was the coal the most expensive? To teach us about greed?! LOL


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas tbt!!!! Thank you Thunder!!! Per usual, your work is superb!!!! Thank you mods for all your hard work and putting up with everyone's sh...... Hullabaloo. And thank you everyone for being so giving!!!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 25, 2015)

I wished I would have bought a blue present- so cute! Merry Christmas TBT


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2015)

maybe the thinking was that people would hoard the coal, but i'd say they were spread around pretty well...


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 26, 2015)

King Dad said:


> maybe the thinking was that people would hoard the coal, but i'd say they were spread around pretty well...



The thing is, though, I don't even dislike the coal.  I mean I love the birthstones (at least my birthstone..September) so I guess I'm looking at the coal as another special collectible like that.  However I will say I love the dolls more XD


----------



## Meliara (Dec 26, 2015)

AndyP08 said:


> The thing is, though, I don't even dislike the coal.  I mean I love the birthstones (at least my birthstone..September) so I guess I'm looking at the coal as another special collectible like that.  However I will say I love the dolls more XD



I'm still holding out for the discard button being removed so we couldn't chuck the coal before it magically turned into something else.  
I should win a People's Choice award for most optimistic.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 26, 2015)

did somebody start the petition yet for the Christmas Lights to become a permanent collectible??


----------



## Thunder (Dec 26, 2015)

3Dewdrops said:


> Thank y'all SOOOOO much for this!  I've loved celebrating Christmas with TBT.
> 
> Thunder, thank you for making such CUTE collectibles. Even creeper Kapp'n is adorable.  Super curious what you had wanted to make instead of the lump of coal though.  I admit I refreshed multiple times thinking it was just a joke.



The coal was the only collectible set in stone, actually (per the admin's request). I did consider making it a pile of coal instead of a lump, but I eventually went with the lump when the pile started looking like a toasty turd.


----------



## Meliara (Dec 26, 2015)

Thunder said:


> The coal was the only collectible set in stone, actually (per the admin's request). I did consider making it a pile of coal instead of a lump, but I eventually went with the lump when the pile started looking like a toasty turd.



HAHA! I greatly appreciate the coal wrapped neatly in a bow then!!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 26, 2015)

^^mmm  Toasty Turd!

Is that a catalogible item??


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 26, 2015)

btw I really was hoping the blue box would be full of soup...


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 26, 2015)

Well done Jav!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2015)

I wonder when the snowflakes are going to start showing up! I want to see who won!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 26, 2015)

I know. I can hardly wait. ><


----------



## Reese (Dec 26, 2015)

The dolls are all so adorable! I would find the coal a lot funnier if they hadn't cost so much lmao... but I guess that was the point. Still happy I managed to get one of each though 

Also surprised I just squeaked into the top 50! I didn't even gift that many but I guess the blues were worth a lot.

Thanks staff (and Thunder) for all the hard work that went into this event!!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 26, 2015)

Special Flakes...JUBS IS KILLLLLIN MEH!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry belated Christmas y'all. 

I feel so loved with all these mittens.


----------



## Taj (Dec 26, 2015)

wooooaaaah.


----------



## Holla (Dec 26, 2015)

Love the collectibles thank you for making Christmas so much fun mods! ^_^


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 27, 2015)

These gifts are so cute!  Thank you for making the holiday season here at TBT fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

Yay Kapp'n is almsot a turt lol thats cool  thanks for semi-free **** tho haha


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> I don't understand this question.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.




Which tomorrow, Justin??


----------



## Taj (Dec 27, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Which tomorrow, Justin??



Tomorrow after Marshal's 71st birthday


----------



## Holla (Dec 27, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Which tomorrow, Justin??



I too am impatient guys, but just remember the mods have to go through every entry for each contest and decide who wins a Snowflake. It likely takes a ton of time to do this. So try to be patient if you can. The excitement is building I know. 

It should be exciting when we find out who had awesome entries. ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

Omg look the snowmen


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 28, 2015)

Luvin the snowmen!!!!


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Luvin the snowmen!!!!



Me too aha!


----------

